# What and How to feed my Lobster



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

What kind of "lobster" is it. That would help determine its dietary needs.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Depending on what kind of crayfish it is, it will probably eat your plants and guppies. If you want to feed it something else, try bloodworms


----------



## YukonCaper (Jan 17, 2012)

I was afraid someone would ask me to tell them what type of lobster it is. My quick answer is I dont know. I will place a photo tonight to see if someone can identify it for me. I just bought them yesterday from a private seller who told me they are lobster not crayfish. They do have claws however if that helps.

Stay tuned for the photo.

Thanks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No such thing as a freshwater lobster. It's a crayfish. What color is it and how big is it? Are the claws narrow or wide?


----------



## YukonCaper (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Geniusdudekiran

I suspected as much. The crayfish is greyish in color with maybe a small hint of blue. The claws are narrow. Having seen the adults parents, they too were grayish in color but much darker than the yound ones I have.

I am attaching a photo taken from the sellers facebook thread for your review. I will get some photos tonight and post them as well. I would love your assitance in identifying these exactly.

Please keep posting.

Thanks


----------



## YukonCaper (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh and the size is about 2 inches at the moment. The adult parents were about 5 inches long.

YukonCaper


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Just as an aside - those are the exact questions that you should always ask *before* taking an animal home, so that you can be sure that you can actually meet all their needs easily.

Always good to throw out a reminder on that golden rule!


----------



## YukonCaper (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, I agree. Unfortunatly here in Whitehorse, Yukon, there are few people who would know the answers. I accept you comment as good practical common sense.

After taking a hundred photos, i cant seem to get the focus just right yet, but here is a photo for comments and review.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Most any crayfish is going to be an opportunistic carnivore and scavenger. Especially once it grows it will try to grab and eat anything it can get its claws on, and it will likely eat your plants. You can feed it just about anything though, which is a bonus. They like sinking pellet foods typically, and you'll never find a dead guppy in your tank...

A good rule for invertebrates is that if they have large claws that aren't for filter feeding, they're usually more than willing to use them.


----------



## YukonCaper (Jan 17, 2012)

Since i dont have any live plants in this tank, i was wondering if these crayfish will eat a leafy vegtible. The vast amount of guppies i have in the tank do a good job of grabbing the pellet food before the crayfish get there.

That being said, just this evening, i watched one of the crayfish guarding some food from a pack of guppies. They looked like a group african hiena circling a lions fresh kill.

I think i am going to like these crayfish.

YukonCaper


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i just got a pair of blue lobster lastweek too ! 
i will try to breed them and u know they grow up to 12inches 

















this is a full grown blue lobster , (not mine)










i love crayfish
i started with CPO 1-2inch dwalf crayfish
then i added white clarkii now 5-6 inches 
if u have a pair with enough tank space, i noticed they are so easy to breed
dont worry about feeding, they will find anything to eat since u already have guppies in
tank, they eat anything but gravel and glass, dont matter day time or night time 
also they love to escape the tank , so cover ur tank well 
(my barried female escaped tank by climbing air line on sponge filter/ i have only 1inch x 2inch uncovered space on top but she made
it)

dont worry about crayfish , they are so easy to take care
good luck


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

They should feed on leaves. Try something like spinach, parboiled. It might not be taken until nighttime though. You could also get something like salad shrimp or the cheapest cocktail shrimp you can find (thaw and shred the cocktail shrimp.) Don't overdo feeding that sort of thing though, it makes a lot of nitrogenous waste as it either decays or is eaten.


----------

